# Philips PCVC690K webcam

## needlern1

OK, trying to get a Philips PCVC690K webcam up and running. I've reached the point where the camera is detected:

Sep 15 18:06:00 hb3 kernel: hub.c: USB new device connect on bus2/3, assigned d

evice number 4

Sep 15 18:06:00 hb3 kernel: hub.c: USB new device connect on bus2/3, assigned d

evice number 5

Sep 15 18:06:00 hb3 kernel: pwc Philips PCVC690K (Vesta Pro Scan) USB webcam de

tected.

Sep 15 18:06:01 hb3 kernel: pwc Registered as /dev/video0.

I have been following the instructions of the Philips driver builder. I have dga running(though I do not have it listed in XFree86Config as an option):

bill@hb3 video4linux $ xdpyinfo | grep -i dga

    XFree86-DGA

I have in XF86Config:

Section "Module"

...

Load  "v4l"

I have 'lsmod' showing:

hb3 usb # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

audio                  40384   0

pwc                    45184   0  (unused)

videodev                6048   1  [pwc]

...

My video is not yet working. When I open gnomemeeting I get the message:

Error while opening video device , channel 0

Any help appreciated. TIA, Bill

----------

## Craigo

I own a Philips PCVC675K webcam for like over 2 years(!) now and it runs a treat in Linux (I know this too well when I first tested out the USB backward codes for 2.2.x kernel!).

Totally easy to set up (Just want to lend a helping hand)

Just compile the USB components into the kernel and make the PWC as module.

Go to /etc/devfsd.conf and check if this section is uncommented:

```

# Video4Linux devices

REGISTER       v4l/.*       PERMISSIONS root.video 660

```

Then edit /etc/groups and add yourself to the video group. Log out and then back 

Fetch the PWCX module from http://www.smcc.demon.nl/webcam/ and do the following (Plug in the cam before doing this!)

```

insmod pwc

insmod pwcx -f

```

Noticed the -f? That forces it to work with any kernel version. Now just try xawtv to see er.. yourself heh  :Smile: 

I have to admit with the devfsd file system, it picks up things way easier..

----------

## pjp

Seperated from this thread.

----------

## needlern1

With my favorite editor I added this to /etc/devfsd.conf, as it did not exist:

```
# Video4Linux devices

REGISTER       v4l/.*       PERMISSIONS root.video 660 
```

Was already in the video group. Logged out and back in. The results of trying to install pwcx:

[code]hb3 usb # insmod -f pwcx-i386.o

Warning: kernel-module version mismatch

        pwcx-i386.o was compiled for kernel version 2.4.18

        while this kernel is version 2.4.19-gentoo-r7

pwcx-i386.o: unresolved symbol pwc_unregister_decompressor

pwcx-i386.o: unresolved symbol pwc_register_decompressor

pwcx-i386.o:

Hint: You are trying to load a module without a GPL compatible license

      and it has unresolved symbols.  The module may be trying to access

      GPLONLY symbols but the problem is more likely to be a coding or

      user error.  Contact the module supplier for assistance, only they

      can help you.[code]

AFAIK, the pwcx module is not required to run the cam, it only enhances some of the features(which of course I'd like to have   :Very Happy: 

I ran into this message yesterday and again today (even after recompiling the kernel to make sure everything was as it should be[even started with make mrproper](and pointedly removed the option for mod versions in the kernel):

[code]

Sep 15 18:06:06 hb3 kernel: usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Sep 15 18:06:21 hb3 last message repeated 149 times

Sep 15 18:06:21 hb3 /etc/hotplug/usb.agent: ... no modules for USB product 471/30c/6[/code]

Thanks Craigo, but still no video. Same error message when opening gnomemeeting. Bill

----------

## needlern1

I installed xawtv and now have video   :Laughing:  I do want to try to get pwcx working, so I'm moving this topic over to multimedia. Thank you all for your help. Bill

I lied   :Very Happy:   this is as good a place as any, given the subject title.

OK, so does anyone have pwcx running under the 2.4.19-r7 kernel?

Edit: I reran 'insmod -f pwcx-i386.o' and it installed (with warnings of tainted kernel, blah, blah,).

----------

## Craigo

Try 2.4.19-rc9 instead... latest and greatest  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit: I reran 'insmod -f pwcx-i386.o' and it installed (with warnings of tainted kernel, blah, blah,).
> 
> 

 

Rename pwcx-i386.o to pwcx.o instead. Easier  :Smile: 

-/Craigo/-

----------

## Xenarion

I get the same error as needlern1 :-/

But i also get a very similiar error when trying to load pcw.. 

Checked out the website, and it said something about that i have to have install/build the videodev.o module.

And it also says something about turning off kernel version symbols.. How can i accomplish this?

----------

## hertog

 *Xenarion wrote:*   

> I get the same error as needlern1 :-/
> 
> But i also get a very similiar error when trying to load pcw.. 
> 
> Checked out the website, and it said something about that i have to have install/build the videodev.o module.
> ...

 

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

Loadable module support (2nd option)

Set version information on all module symbols (again 2nd option)

Turn the above off...

----------

